
Move over, Raspberry Pi. This startup is building a $9 computer - leephillips
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/05/move-over-raspberry-pi-this-startup-is-building-a-9-computer/
======
skimmas
And then you might have to also buy a hat for vga or hdmi, and the 20€
shipping cost outside the us.

The main difference from the pi is that everything else you need you probably
already have lying around, like an sd card and a usb charger.

The people at hackaday seem kind of suspicious bout the project.

[http://hackaday.com/2015/05/08/c-h-i-p-is-a-linux-trojan-
hor...](http://hackaday.com/2015/05/08/c-h-i-p-is-a-linux-trojan-horse-for-
nine-bucks/)

